
Pipe Logic – Simulating circuits in the Unix shell (2011) - Ivoah
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/pipelogic/
======
akkartik
On a related note, it took me years of playing with *nix to notice that the
notations '&' and '|' were chosen to mimic series and parallel operations.
These days we tend to think of '&' as a backgrounding operation, and it's
almost always the final token in a command:

    
    
      $ some_background_command &
    

I suspect it was originally intended to run commands in parallel:

    
    
      $ command1 & command2

~~~
PeachPlum
The pipe | symbol came in 1972 [1], fork was 1971 [2]

So I doubt it

[1]
[http://www.softpanorama.org/Scripting/pipes.shtml](http://www.softpanorama.org/Scripting/pipes.shtml)

[2[ [https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/pdfs/man21.pdf](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/pdfs/man21.pdf)

~~~
akkartik
`fork()` in the kernel is a prerequisite for `&` in the shell, but not the
same thing. Another sample point: job control first came to shells in 1981
([http://gunkies.org/wiki/4.1_BSD](http://gunkies.org/wiki/4.1_BSD)). Perhaps
'&' too originated then?

------
zoom6628
This is brilliance - epiphany for sure. I will try this.

All the folks out there working with arduinos and the like and having to
diagram/proto the pins and their control, particular I2C might find this
useful...which is what im going to try use it for.

------
Upvoter33
as long as we don't run out of PIDs... spoken like a true hero

------
garamirez
Wow man that's awesome! Congratulations..

